# 66 Vent Window Frame



## Mr66GTO (Nov 12, 2007)

I have a 66 GTO Post sedan and need to replace the vent window frames. I'm only able to find "Coupe" vent window frames. Can i just install those or do I have to get "Post Sedan" vent window frames only?? If so, what are the differences between the 2?? Any info will help me greatly. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looking at ThePartsPlaceinc dot com they're different. Go to glass and regulators then do glass vent.
https://www.thepartsplaceinc.com/po...elName=Pontiac+GTO/Lemans&modelID=6&year=1966


----------

